# Bravo Raw Diet anyone?



## a10rivera (Jan 23, 2009)

Good morning everyone,

I have been doing the research on raw diets in hopes to transfer my pups shortly and was wondering if anyone has any experience with Bravo products. My pets LOVE their freeze dried bonus bites! I'm leaning towards NV, but i'd like to get as much info as possible. Thanks in advance!

Arleen


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Gracie likes botht he NV and the Bravo. I think the Bravo is a little more cost effective.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I've not tried the bravo yet... but I have done some research and the NV has the highest calories of the 3 big commercial raw diets. I was thinking of trying bravo or primal because my boys could eat more. The thing I don't like about Bravo is they don't have 1 oz medallions... so if your pup doesn't eat 8 oz a day you are dividing patties or even worse the big rolls. But their patties are the only ones that are completely balanced. 

What I do like about the bravo opposed to the Natures Variety is the simplicity of ingredients...so my dogs really need quail eggs opposed to chicken eggs? and the veggies are simpler too.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I get the 2lb rolls and I thaw them just slightly and then slice them into little sections. Put them in a freezer bag like the medallions. Sometimes I have to drop the bag on the concrete floor to break them up cause they stick together.


----------



## a10rivera (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you guys! I might try the bravo if its cost effective and doesn't compromise nutrition. The 8oz portion shouldnt be a problem because i have two pups.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Not sure if you can get Urban Carnivore in the U.S. but it's my favorite packaged raw food.


----------

